# Solved: Real Player won't play ram and rmvb video files



## Soroti (Sep 5, 2006)

I recently upgraded my Real player to the latest version but since then it won't play all my .ram.rm and .rmvb files . It says it needs new software but when it automatically accesses the REAL site that says that there is nothing available . My main player is VLC which I have found to be the best for reading a range of files but that also can't now read the " Real" files. Reading other peoples problems on Tech Support files I have downloaded Real Alternative which includes the Clasic Media Player . This also can't fully read the files BUT it does play the sound track . I run XP on a Dell 550 series and keep my videos on a separate Seagate external hard disc ( 1 trig - nearly full ) .

Does anyone have any thoughts ??


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

So if it played them before then try System Restore to before you upgraded


----------



## Soroti (Sep 5, 2006)

Dear Megabite

Thanks for your message I was a bit wary about using System Restoe especially as I had uninstalled Real Player ( as Real Alternative recommended ) . I have now reloaded RealPlayer from their site and - lo and behold- the majority of the rm ram etc files now play . A few won't and I assume that these may have been corrupted over time . Many thanks for your concern and speedy response to my problem .

Ron


----------

